

Watch Live: Brad Pitt and George Clooney star in "8" - TRUPPP
http://www.youtube.com/americanequalrights

======
TRUPPP
You may wonder, why i posted this on HN. I simply thought that this would be
the first live streaming play on youtube to a big audience and they address a
critical subject. In my opinion it's interesting to see what effect such an
event could have to people who are watching it live and who are able to give
instant feedback and how it effects the mainstream. I see great opportunities
in such formats to present a critical subject to interact with the audience
and last but least, the cast for this play on youtube is amazing :D

